# Ganache doesn't stick to cake



## mbobden (Dec 30, 2009)

My ganache frosting and filling separate from cake when I slice it. Does anyone have a remedy for this?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I work with ganache quite a bit. Can you post your recipe? You may have a "candy" instead of an "icing" recipe.


----------



## mbobden (Dec 30, 2009)

It is a rolled cake. Outside frosting is 6 oz callenbaut semi sweet with 2/3 cup cream, 1T Grand Marnier. Boiled the cream, poured on chopped choc, let sit a couple of min. stirred and set out until able to frost. Inside is whipped ganache which was 1 1/2 c cream 6 oz semi sweet chocolate chip morsels. Same process except I whipped it after it was cold. Thank you for your input.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

You are using a one to one ratio, (oz to oz) right? That is what I use under my rolled fondant cakes. It sets up pretty firm and if applied in a thick layer (like a frosting) it will pull away from the cake. So either use your mixture as a glaze or try adding a bit of butter and some 10x and go for a ganache 'buttercream'. Just be carefull to not reheat and stir more than once...gets really grainy. Kinda like my MIL's fudge.


----------

